# Greetings from a new guy



## brownie710 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm new to martialtalk and to martial arts as a whole. I recently started training in Zen-Do Kai international and am enjoying it a great deal. I'm a late bloomer, 32, but have found some cross over from rock and ice climbing so I don't feel too behind the curve on some stuff. I've found a lot of useful info here thanks to all the posts. Take care
josh


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 6, 2012)

brownie710 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new to martialtalk and to martial arts as a whole. I recently started training in Zen-Do Kai international and am enjoying it a great deal. I'm a late bloomer, 32, but have found some cross over from rock and ice climbing so I don't feel too behind the curve on some stuff. I've found a lot of useful info here thanks to all the posts. Take care
> josh



Welcome, Josh!  I started at age 46, so don't feel too bad.  I hope you like it here, we have a friendly group.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Josh. Glad you found us and your enjoying the site.


----------



## MJS (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome.  I started brazilian jiu jitsu at age 36.  You're in good company.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive heard a bit about Zen Do Kai. I hope Your Training is treating You righteously, Good Sir!

Welcome to Martialtalk.


----------



## brownie710 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the welcome, it is appreciated. Zen-Do Kai is an interesting system as there are two systems with the same name, one is based out of NY (ZDK International) and was started by Michael Campos (the system I train in) and there is another from Australia started by Bob Jones. ZDK International is based upon Shotokan Karate with implements of Jujitsu, Aikido and Judo. All of the instructors and students have been fantastic thus far and I am excited to continue to learn. Take care


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jenna (Mar 6, 2012)

brownie710 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new to martialtalk and to martial arts as a whole. I recently started training in Zen-Do Kai international and am enjoying it a great deal. I'm a late bloomer, 32, but have found some cross over from rock and ice climbing so I don't feel too behind the curve on some stuff. I've found a lot of useful info here thanks to all the posts. Take care
> josh


I should think crossing your rock and ice climbing with your ZDK would be quite impressive what with all those pick axes and crampon spikes  Welcome to MT, hope to hear more about you.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome!  Zen-Do Kai sounds like fun!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello Josh, welcome to MT!


----------



## brownie710 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jenna said:


> I should think crossing your rock and ice climbing with your ZDK would be quite impressive what with all those pick axes and crampon spikes  Welcome to MT, hope to hear more about you.



Martial Arts with ice tools and crampons would be thrilling I'm sure! although I was referring more to the balance and focus on breathing. Nice to meet all of you folks.


----------



## bjjcompete (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome! I am new myself. I have been doing jiu jitsu for the past few months. If you are interested in reading about it I have a training blog http://bjjcompete.blogspot.com


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum.

Many years back I met some of the ZDK people, I think it was at a Joe Lewis seminar, and found them to be a serious and decent group. IMO, a very good organization.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT! There are plenty of "late bloomers" on here! I like the fact that people are creating new forms of MA by meshing their knowledge of many systems together. 

Chris


----------



## K-man (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome. Interesting hearing about the ZDK International.  I regularly train with some of the original ZDK guys in Australia. The ZDK guys here broke away from Goju Kai about 40 years ago.

Cheers!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------

